# REDFISH CLUB



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

The Emerald Coast Redfish Club is looking for new members.We will fish 9 club tournaments starting in March as well as help out w some local charity tournaments and events.its a team format (2 anglers) and we are expanding where we fish fromPanama Cityto Pensacola.Membership is $75 for the year which includes all club tournament entry fees.With paid membership you get a club hat, decal, and amembership to Redfish Nation.Anyone interested contact Rob @ 850-217-2990 (if I don't answer leave a message and I will call you back)

www.emeraldcoastredfishclub.com


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Our your tourney's based on the same format as flw & redfish cup or does it involve bull reds as well?


----------



## SNAPPER TRAPPER (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe they should have shown up and set up under the tent,table and chairswe bought for them to help expand their membership.


----------



## wood fish (Oct 18, 2007)

is it all artificial or can you use live bait?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SNAPPER TRAPPER (10/18/2007)*Maybe they should have shown up and set up under the tent,table and chairswe bought for them to help expand their membership.


ouch....


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

artificial only.


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

> *SNAPPER TRAPPER (10/18/2007)*Maybe they should have shown up and set up under the tent,table and chairswe bought for them to help expand their membership.


yes we had this coming to us.i apologize for not being there.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *southern approach (10/18/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *SNAPPER TRAPPER (10/18/2007)*Maybe they should have shown up and set up under the tent,table and chairswe bought for them to help expand their membership.
> ...




I think a donation to the RFRA from the redfish club would make everything even?? :usaflag


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

WE WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO DO WHAT EVER TO MAKE THIS EVEN.


----------



## wood fish (Oct 18, 2007)

sounds great.count me in.i'll p.m. you


----------



## Pastor Billy (Oct 4, 2007)

It really doesn't look like your club meeting locations or your tournament schedule is friendly for the Pensacola anglers.



Where is East Bay in Navarre?


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

right now most of the members are from the fwb area.if i get some interest from the pcola way we will change the locations to make it friendly for everyone.east bay is off hwy 87 or the garcon pt bridge.the schedule is from this past season.we will be coming up w/ next years scedule in november and we will post it on our web site.


----------

